# Does anyone know where I could find this?



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

Hey all!
I have a 159 vinyl collection, 155 of them are Dame Joan Sutherland's recordings, 1 Luciano Pavarotti single album and 3 Richard Bonynge single albums. But there is one that I have been searching for a while now - Carl Maria von Weber's 'Euryanthe'. The Golden Age of Opera label. 2LP. Does anyone know where I could find it? I'm constantly checking Discogs, eBay and CD and LP sites... No luck so far...


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I haven't read "Gramophone" magazine for some time now, but they certainly used to include ads looking for specific recordings among the classifieds at the back, I found one myself once that way. Something to try?


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I haven't read "Gramophone" magazine for some time now, but they certainly used to include ads looking for specific recordings among the classifieds at the back, I found one myself once that way. Something to try?


Oh..I have to try but it's hard to get it in Estonia I think


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Weber: Euryanthe


Weber: Euryanthe. Nimbus: NI7969. Buy 2 CDs or download online. Fritz Stiedry, BBC Symphony Orchestra



www.prestomusic.com






Look what we've got here 👍


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Weber: Euryanthe
> 
> 
> Weber: Euryanthe. Nimbus: NI7969. Buy 2 CDs or download online. Fritz Stiedry, BBC Symphony Orchestra
> ...


Heh yea thanks, I look for the 2LP version only


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

That's impossible, I am a lifetime Sutherland fan, never seen it.


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> That's impossible, I am a lifetime Sutherland fan, never seen it.


It is listed on Discogs so it exists but I bet it's in private collections...


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The picture of the label even shows "private record not for sale" so, yeah, good luck. Seems like a self-defeating obsession if you're not willing to even consider a CD reissue.


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> The picture of the label even shows "private record not for sale" so, yeah, good luck. Seems like a self-defeating obsession if you're not willing to even consider a CD reissue.


Yeah…I have 5 other LPs with "Private record not for sale” on the label. They turn up every now and then but haven’t seen that for sale. Was thinking maybe someone from here knows someone who has it but I get it if my enthusiasm disturbs you..


----------



## classicalmusicfinder (9 mo ago)

StupendaJoan said:


> Hey all!
> I have a 159 vinyl collection, 155 of them are Dame Joan Sutherland's recordings, 1 Luciano Pavarotti single album and 3 Richard Bonynge single albums. But there is one that I have been searching for a while now - Carl Maria von Weber's 'Euryanthe'. The Golden Age of Opera label. 2LP. Does anyone know where I could find it? I'm constantly checking Discogs, eBay and CD and LP sites... No luck so far...
> View attachment 167000



May be a long shot, but if you know of any Universities with expansive music collections, or music schools for that matter, you could start there. You may find some other wonderful things in the process.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

StupendaJoan said:


> Yeah…I have 5 other LPs with "Private record not for sale” on the label. They turn up every now and then ...


Back when I had 3,000+ LPs I had a number of white label radio station promos, even a few hand-lettered test pressings. But they were *accidents*. I never went looking for a promo copy, or a record that was never released commercially, because I collected MUSIC not the PRESSINGS. There's a guy on the internet somewhere who is collecting numbered copies of the first 100,000 (or whatever it was) copies of the Beatles White Album. He'll never get them all, and in fact he has only a couple consecutive numbers. That sort of obsession seems unhealthy to me. Will his collection ever be worth a fraction of what he's paid for it?

No it won't. And he won't listen to all 9,000 copies he owns, either. I suppose as a hobby it's fairly harmless but it seems like an awful waste of money.

If there's a copy of "Euryanthe" listed on Discogs, it'll show who owns it. You could contact him or her and offer to buy it. Be prepared to spend a lot of money. Here's a white label promo for a hundred bucks:








Carl Maria Von Weber, Jessye Norman, Nicolai Gedda, Siegfried Vogel, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Marek Janowski - Euryanthe


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1976 Vinyl release of "Euryanthe " on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

At least I know it's out there, but I am not going to buy it.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Download 2 LPs worth of files (over 2 hours) for $7 at your link above. Recording quality appears to be execrable.


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

classicalmusicfinder said:


> May be a long shot, but if you know of any Universities with expansive music collections, or music schools for that matter, you could start there. You may find some other wonderful things in the process.


Thanks!


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> Back when I had 3,000+ LPs I had a number of white label radio station promos, even a few hand-lettered test pressings. But they were *accidents*. I never went looking for a promo copy, or a record that was never released commercially, because I collected MUSIC not the PRESSINGS. There's a guy on the internet somewhere who is collecting numbered copies of the first 100,000 (or whatever it was) copies of the Beatles White Album. He'll never get them all, and in fact he has only a couple consecutive numbers. That sort of obsession seems unhealthy to me. Will his collection ever be worth a fraction of what he's paid for it?
> 
> No it won't. And he won't listen to all 9,000 copies he owns, either. I suppose as a hobby it's fairly harmless but it seems like an awful waste of money.
> 
> ...


Yes I found those five by accident too. But since I was very into vinyls I bought them. Now that I have ALMOST every Sutherland studio recording and a few privates I'm just searching if someone knows where to get one. I bought Mozart's 'The Mercy of Titus'(La Clemenza di Tito) from eBay, sealed and all and some of the parts are even worse condition than private recording LPs that I have bought. Test pressings appear and disappear but I don't care about them because mostly they are something I already have (usually her 'Semiramide' with Horne, or 'Love Live Forever').


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

EJS was a “pirate” label from the U.S.A. in the 1960s and 1970s. The producer was Edward J. Smith (1913-1984). The pressings would’ve been limited in quantity and the quality of sound and vinyl were often very poor, with pitch inaccuracies. There was often no documentation.

If your obsession is for the exact LPs rather than the performance, and you have time, all you can do is exactly what you’re doing: looking at Discogs, eBay, Amazon, etc. You know you can save your searches on eBay, but I’m not sure if you can do that on Amazon or Discogs.
Good luck to you, the hunt is the thing!


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

MAS said:


> EJS was a “pirate” label from the U.S.A. in the 1960s and 1970s. The producer was Edward J. Smith (1913-1984). The pressings would’ve been limited in quantity and the quality of sound and vinyl were often very poor, with pitch inaccuracies. There was often no documentation.
> 
> If your obsession is for the exact LPs rather than the performance, and you have time, all you can do is exactly what you’re doing: looking at Discogs, eBay, Amazon, etc. You know you can save your searches on eBay, but I’m not sure if you can do that on Amazon or Discogs.
> Good luck to you, the hunt is the thing!


Thank you! I've been doing this for 2+ years now so I'll just continue. They're not in that bad quality, not studio sound, but not from space either.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

StupendaJoan said:


> Thank you! I've been doing this for 2+ years now so I'll just continue. They're not in that bad quality, not studio sound, but not from space either.


You’re welcome. I sometimes have had good luck with ABEbooks.com. While the main focus is books, they sometimes have recordings and the trick is to create a search that would cover recordings. You can also “Create a Want,” which I suppose would elicit a notification if the item matches your parameters.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

StupendaJoan said:


> Now that I have ALMOST every Sutherland studio recording and a few privates I'm just searching if someone knows where to get one.


Wait, you said you have 159 vinyls? Discogs lists 391 entries under Sutherland.

Possibly a lot of live stuff, singles, re-issues?


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> Wait, you said you have 159 vinyls? Discogs lists 391 entries under Sutherland.
> 
> Possibly a lot of live stuff, singles, re-issues?


Yes, plus various artists albums, Decca albums and London albums are listed separately etc


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

As someone who has collected music all my life, everything from Baroque to Carnatic Indian to electronic to folk to sound effects LPs to everything in between -- I must say the idea of collecting ONLY Joan Sutherland, or collecting ONLY Beatles White Albums, or listening ONLY to J.S. Bach -- holds a certain purity and simplicity which I admire. I don't understand it, but I admire the single mindedness.


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> As someone who has collected music all my life, everything from Baroque to Carnatic Indian to electronic to folk to sound effects LPs to everything in between -- I must say the idea of collecting ONLY Joan Sutherland, or collecting ONLY Beatles White Albums, or listening ONLY to J.S. Bach -- holds a certain purity and simplicity which I admire. I don't understand it, but I admire the single mindedness.


Well most of Sutherland’s recordings have her husband Richard Bonynge conducting so it is kind of Joan Sutherland & Richard Bonynge collection. Since it gets harder to find Sutherland singles, I started buying Bonynge ballet and overtures etc recordings. Those two are my main artists. And I don’t plan on trying other artists, of course…they didn’t record everything and if I wanted something they didn’t record (say La straniera, Roberto Devereux, Il Barbiere di Siviglia) I would consider buying it. Crazy, but it’s how one is…


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I just saw two copies advertised on Discogs starting at $8.l3.


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

larold said:


> I just saw two copies advertised on Discogs starting at $8.l3.


Yep you talk about CD, I talk about LP


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

StupendaJoan said:


> Those two are my main artists. And I don’t plan on trying other artists, of course…


I like cheesecake. There's plain cheesecake, and chocolate cheesecake, berry cheesecake, lemon cheesecake.... if I could I might eat nothing but cheesecake.

But once in a while, I need a salad.


----------



## StupendaJoan (9 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> I like cheesecake. There's plain cheesecake, and chocolate cheesecake, berry cheesecake, lemon cheesecake.... if I could I might eat nothing but cheesecake.
> 
> But once in a while, I need a salad.


Okay, enjoy then


----------

